# 1999 White Outdoor LT-13 Deck Raise/Lower Assembly Serial # 13AA672F190



## Stephen Adams (Jun 22, 2019)

Anyone know how I can get my hands on a 1999 White Outdoor LT-13 Deck Raise/Lower Assembly. Everything else works fine but I could use a phone number for someone or a Used Lawnmower Stockyard who might have this part so I can purchase it from them. Thank You!


----------

